# Riverside County, CA A&B to wit MV OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Fatal Officer Involved Shooting Occurs After Suspect Rams Vehicle Onto Officer Riverside County Police Released bodycam footage of an officer involved shooting that occurred on Dec. 31, 2021. The incident started when deputies responded to a domestic violence call in Woodcrest, located near Perris. When deputies arrived, the male suspect, identified as Dennis McHugh, was no longer on the scene. McHugh was later found near Interstate 10 and Beaumont Avenue. When officers located McHugh, he tried to flee the area by ramming his car into another bystander's car, along with several police vehicles as well. McHugh rammed into a vehicle which flipped over falling on top of an officer. During this time the fatal officer involved shooting occurred. Officers tried to get McHugh to exit his vehicle, but after seeing no movement, deputies approached the vehicle and found him dead. The injured officer was transported to the nearest hospital. There is no update on their condition but they were treated for non-life-threatening injuries.


FOX news:
*BEAUMONT, Calif.* - Dramatic body camera video released Tuesday of the fatal shooting of a man at a Del Taco drive-through in Beaumont shows the suspect ramming his truck into a sheriff's cruiser followed by gunfire.

The incident happened on New Year's Eve in Beaumont at the Del Taco drive-through on 4th Street just off of Interstate 10. 

At 1:07 a.m., authorities located Dennis McHugh, 44, who had outstanding felony warrants on charges including assault with a deadly weapon and kidnappings, Riverside County Sheriff Chad Bianco said.










Several officers from the Banning and Beaumont police departments, members of the California Highway Patrol, and sheriff's deputies attempted to arrest McHugh in the drive-through line. They approached his vehicle and gave multiple verbal commands to McHugh to turn his vehicle off and exit his vehicle.

"McHugh did not comply with the commands and attempted to flee the area by ramming his truck into multiple police cars and another vehicle being driven by a private citizen. McHugh continued to ram his truck into the vehicle, striking a Banning Police officer, causing him to fall down a steep embankment," Bianco said. "The vehicle then fell on top of the officer, pinning him underneath. At that time, an officer-involved shooting occurred."

McHugh was pronounced dead at the scene.

Bianco said that the Banning officer who was pinned under the car was taken to a hospital with non-life-threatening injuries and is expected to recover.

No other injuries were reported.

The shooting will be reviewed by the Riverside County District Attorney's Office.


----------

